# Hydrolics experts



## bluovlby (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi. I am new to the forum and looking to build a couple half scale tractors for use around my place. I want to start with a small version of a Ford powermaster row crop. I have a super mini Kubota engine that would work great, but my knowlege of Hydrolics is not the greatest. Anyone know much about Hydrolics who would be willing to give me advice?

Thanks a bunch
Casey


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Casey.
Thats one heck of project "half scale",but if you do search you'll find some great advice etc. on such project.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The basic rule of hydraulics is: pressure(psi)= torque,and flow(gpm)= speed. The other is that you can't compress a liquid. Hydro units can be tricky to set up,and if done wrong DANGEROUS,due to high fluid pressures. I think you should talk to a local person/business,that works on/supplies hydraulic pumps,motors,and fittings.They are usually ready to help with questions.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

bluovlby said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and looking to build a couple half scale tractors for use around my place. I want to start with a small version of a Ford powermaster row crop. I have a super mini Kubota engine that would work great, but my knowlege of Hydrolics is not the greatest. Anyone know much about Hydrolics who would be willing to give me advice?
> 
> Thanks a bunch
> Casey


I have an old Husky lawn tractor that has the same pump as my brothers DUMP truck. It looks like a power steering pump. On my Husky, it works the deck. On my bro's truck, it runs the bed, the plow and the salt spreader.
My friend had the same pump on his tow truck. It ran the hydraulic boom, the wheel lift and the winch.
ALL are belt driven. 
I bought the Husky for $50. Had all I needed to modify what came next.
The engine was blown, but all valves, The pump, cylenders and hoses came with it.


----------

